# My beloved



## rugiada38

Merhaba, my beloved kavramının farklı bir kullanımı var mı acaba?

Bir üçlemenin ikincisini okuyorum. 

"Though he gathers friends, there are those who will betray him. Friend will become foe and foe become friend.
But _my beloved _fears not. He shall mount up with wings like the birds of the air, shall burrow beneath the earth like creatures of the dark, shall carry great loads like beasts of prey, shall run and not grow weary. 
_My beloved,_ in whom I am well pleased."

Hep üçüncü kişiye atıfla peşindekilerin takibi bırakmayacağı, dost biriktirse de süreçte düşmanlar da edineceği hatta dostların düşmana dönüşecei anlatıldıktan sonra başlayan My beloved fears not ile ne anlatılmak istendiğini anlayamadım.

Ama sevgili korkuları değişmeyecekti. (yani dostun düşmana dönüşmesi gibi bir değişim geçirmeyecek, bana sadık kalacak anlamında mı) Havadaki kuşlar gibi kanatlanıp yükselebilir, karanlığın yaratıkları gibi toprağın altına yuva yapabilir, yırtıcı hayvanlar gibi büyük yükler taşıyabilir, koşabilir ve yorulmayabilirdi.

Sevgilim, memnuniyetle karşılandığım
Yardımcı olursanız sevinirim.


----------



## Rallino

Ben bu cümledeki _my beloved_'ı *sevgilim/sevdiğim adam* olarak anlıyorum.


----------



## CHovek

_But my beloved fears not=Fakat bir tanem korkmuyor. 

"my beloved does not fear" Bunu edebi bir dille yazmış.Değişmekle ilgili bir şey yok._


----------



## CHovek

rugiada38 said:


> Sevgilim, memnuniyetle karşılandığım


 ?


----------



## Smeros

Zaten peşinden gelen cümleler biraz açıklayıcı olmuş. *CHovek *doğru yazmış bence. Katılıyorum ona.


----------



## rugiada38

Çok teşekkürler.


----------

